# DFW Look Dealer?



## jasont (Sep 5, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is a Look Bicycle dealer in the DFW area? I'm looking for a dealer that stocks bikes so I can have a closer look and perhaps a test ride. The Look USA website doesn't show any dealers in the area from what I can see.

Thanks!


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Sun & Ski Sports in the Grapevine Mills Mall is the only one I know of. 

Last time I checked they had some 555s and a 595 on the sales floor but that was several months ago.


----------



## deroses (Jul 24, 2008)

I bought a LOOK from RBM about a year ago but heard that they might have stopped stocking them since then.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Schlegel Bicycles in OKC is a full line dealer.

Starnut


----------

